# Scored! Monark spartan!



## partsguy (May 9, 2011)

ITS A KEEPER!

I haven't got one this good at this price in a long, long time. For $25 and some junk frames and parts I never get the chance to scrap, I got this from the neighbor down the street Friday night as I was hitting early yard sales in ym area. The next day was the big community sale. It was at the top of a pile of scrap metal, although, this was destined for a collector that backed out. I know this is Huffy built and its a 1961. Can't wait to clean this one up this summer. I rode him around a bit and he runs just fine, brakes need a little bit of adjustment, but not bad. I got rid of two cleaned-out parts bikes and a heap of parts, got some extra space, and a nice new ride.

Besides, My '63 Huffy I think is lonely, LOL! On top of that, its my school's colors; red, white and my '63 is black.

In the garage:











Soakin up the sun...


----------



## scrubbinrims (May 9, 2011)

From the looks of that seat, I think you found Ron Jeremy's bicycle growing up.


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2011)

Whos Ron Jeremy?


----------



## chitown (May 9, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/3vhld6v


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2011)

Well, fomr what I've found, I am more motivated now to get rid of the seat I suppose, LOL!


----------



## chitown (May 9, 2011)

It's actually a pretty cool seat... just has a bad rap. Ain't the seats fault it's shaped that way. Kinda the missing link on the banana seat evolutionary scale. Neat bike though... regardless of what anyone thinks of the seat.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 9, 2011)

Who's Ron Jeremy?? Are you kidding me? Did you grow up on the moon?


----------



## partsguy (May 9, 2011)

Yes I did, I met Neil Armstrong when he landed there.


----------



## OldRider (May 9, 2011)

Not hard to tell you're from a different era then the majority of us


----------



## partsguy (May 10, 2011)

Got that right! Most guys here are in their 30s and up, I'm only 17!


----------

